# Bike-Workshop der Feierabendbiker



## mikkael (17. Januar 2005)

*Jetzt schnell zur Sache..*

Trotz dauerhafter Pflege haben wir oft technische Probleme bei der Wartung unserer Bikes. Ich persönlich habe, bis auf Kleinigkeiten, null Ahnung wie man diverse (aber ab und zu sehr notwendige) Reperaturen vornimmt, wie z.B. das Einstellen von Schaltung oder Bremse, das Wechsel von einigen Teilen, das Justieren, das Fetten usw. 

Wie ich hier im Forum lese, gibt es tatsächlich Bedarf an Informationen und Know-how, vor allem darum, weil die Teile immer komplizierter und teuerer werden, auch die Reparatur beim Werkstatt. Ausserdem es ist doch peinlich für alles zum Bike-Händler zu marschieren.

Unter uns sind -gott sei dank- viele erfahrene Biker, die sich mit solchen Reperaturen super auskennen. 

Es wäre doch super, wenn auch die Laien hier was erfahren könnten. Vielleicht können wir einen Bike-Tag dazu nutzen um ein vernünftiges Bike-Workshop zu veranstalten. Bald ist Frühling, richtige Zeit um ausführliche Check-Ups durchzuführen.

*--------- DETAIL -------*

Ich könnte, mit der Hilfe von einigen von Euch, die Organisation übernehmen, und hierfür auch die Garage zur Verfügung stellen. Das alles können wir mit einer MTB-Runde verbinden, eventuell mit Verpflegung und so.

Hierzu gibt es *2 Terminvorschläge* in der Umfrage. Der (erste) Workshop findet - wenn nichts dagegen spricht - bei mir zuhause (Erkrath, sehr leicht von der Autobahn A3 & A46 zu erreichen), danach gibt es eine 2 stündige Runde um das Material zu testen! 

Da die Ausstattung unserer Bikes stark variieren (Disc-Brakes | V-Brakes, Dämpfer | Hardtail usw.) wäre mein Vorschlag gleichzeitig 2-3 Gruppen zu machen, damit andere sich nicht langweilen, bis ihr Material dran wird.

*Also, so oder ähnlich:*

*09.00* Gemeinsames Frühstück
*09.30* 1.Session (1. Gruppe: z.B. Disc-Bremse | 2. Gruppe: V-Brakes)
*10.30* 2.Session (1. Gruppe: z.B. Schaltung | 2. Gruppe: Lenker usw.)
..
*12.30* Etwas Verpflegung
*13.00* Letzte Session
*14.00* MTB-Runde

Die Themen, die gezeigt werden müssen, können wir hier ausgiebig diskutieren. Die nötige Ausrüstung muss irgendwie zusammenkommen, da ich eine begrenzte Auswahl an Tools habe.

Tja, wenn's mit dem Termin schnell funktioniert, können wir mit der Vorbereitung beginnen. Wichtig für die Planung ist selbstverständlich auch, vorab zu wissen, wer die Herren der Biketechnik sind.

Ich würde mich auf das Feedback und Beteiligung freuen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo mikkael,
ich finde die Idee super.

Ich gehöre eher zun denen, die keine Ahnung haben (und deshalb permanent beim Bike-Händler sindn).
Dafür könnte ich aber gerne Essen und/oder Getränke mitbringen.
Allerdings bin ich am 13.2. auf Dienstreise unterwegs.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Januar 2005)

tststs, 6.2. ist doch *KARNEVAL *


----------



## mikkael (17. Januar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> tststs, 6.2. ist doch *KARNEVAL *


Tja, noch einen weiteren Grund beim Workshop mitzumachen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (17. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, noch einen weiteren Grund beim Workshop mitzumachen!
> 
> VG Mikkael


Das sehe ich ganz genauso   . Bei einem Terminvorschlag auf dem 1. April hätte ich allerdings meine Zweifel gehabt.  

Also bis Mittags könnte ich dabei sein. Auch wenn ich gerne Essen und Getränke vernichte, glaube ich, dass meine Stärken eher in der Wissens- und Erfahrungsvermittlung liegen (berufsbedingter Besseresser In diesem Zusammenhang ein schönes Wortspiel  ).

Vorschlag: Diejenigen, mit konkreten anstehenden Reparaturen, Inspektionen, Wartungsarbeiten und Updates/Upgrades, sagen vor dem Termin Bescheid und bringen zum Termin entsprechendes Material mit, damit die Besseresser die entsprechenden Werkzeuge mitbringen. So können wir nicht nur herum theoretisieren, sondern konkret und im Akkord die Sachen erledigen.

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch wissen, welche Arbeiten erledigt werden sollen, und wer die (bewußt Mehrzahl gewählt  ) Meister des Workshops sein sollen, und wer welche Werkzeuge (damit sind Spezialmontagewerkzeuge gemeint und keine Standardtools) mitbringt.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Ich würde gerne aus meinem Hardtail ein Fully mit einer Rohloff-Schaltung machen, dass dann unter 10 Kg wiegt, 10 Jahre mein Gewicht aushält, keinen Verschleiss hat und keine Defekte mehr unterwegs bekommt.

Geht das ? Welche Teile soll ich mir besorgen ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Fietser (17. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ich würde gerne aus meinem Hardtail ein Fully mit einer Rohloff-Schaltung machen, dass dann unter 10 Kg wiegt, 10 Jahre mein Gewicht aushält, keinen Verschleiss hat und keine Defekte mehr unterwegs bekommt.
> 
> ...



Neue Laufräder sollten reichen.


----------



## mikkael (17. Januar 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Laufräder sollten reichen.


Ne, ne, neeeee.. Schlauch.. Ersatzschlauch!


----------



## talybont (17. Januar 2005)

Mir persönlich passen beide Termine nicht, sorry.

Sonst würde ich folgendes zur Debatte stellen:
Einbau neuer Gabel: Konus von alter Gabel demontieren und auf neue Aufschrumpfen, Schaftrohr ablängen, Aheadkralle einschlagen, Gabel einbauen, Abstimmen

Desweiteren: Schaltzugwechsel + Neueinstellung der Schaltung (muss ich sowieso machen)

Innenlager und Kurbel demontieren, Fetten und wieder einbauen, evtl. Hinterbaulagerung neu einfetteb.

Laufräder nachzentrieren, wenn nötig (die Hausfrauensparvariante)

Bremsbeläge kontrollieren und evtl. tauschen (Disc und V-Brake)

Geschätzte Zeit: ca. 3 Stunden

Am ehesten wäre da noch der 6. Februar geeignet.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ich würde gerne aus meinem Hardtail ein Fully mit einer Rohloff-Schaltung machen, dass dann unter 10 Kg wiegt, 10 Jahre mein Gewicht aushält, keinen Verschleiss hat und keine Defekte mehr unterwegs bekommt.
> 
> ...


@Hardy

Du bist leider ein hoffnungsloser Fall. Bleib' lieber bei (D)einem Hardtail.
Denn wenn Dich die Wartungs- und Pflegearbeiten Deines Hardtails schon überfordern, ich sag' nur durchgebremste Felgenflanken 

(1. das hätte übrigens sehr bös' ins Auge gehen können
2. hast Du Deine rudimentären Laufradkenntnisse geoutet  .
Aber dafür soll ja der Workshop sein  ),

wird Dich der erhöhte Aufwand bei einem Fully nicht glücklich machen.

Abgesehen davon, könnte bei Deinen o.g. Maximalforderung der finanzielle Aufwand Dich in die Prostitution treiben . Zwar soll man nie Rückschlüsse von den Kenntnissen und Erfahrungen eines Wissengebietes auf ein anderes, neues(? ) machen, aber ich habe da so meine Zweifel.  

Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns der Optimierung Deines Antriebsstranges widmen. Reinigung, Fetten und Neujustage der Naben, Überprüfung von Kassette, Schaltwerk(-röllchen), Kette, Kettenblätter/Kurbel/Innenlager. Das reduziert die Verluste im Antriebsstrang zwischen 2 und 5%, wg.Bergschwäche und so. 

Bei Geschwindigkeiten ab 15 km/h (genauer gesagt ab ca. 25 km/h, eh unwahrscheinlich  ) ist die Optimierung der Windschlüpfrigkeit zur Reduzierung der Reibungskräfte wichtiger, d.h. Skifliegerklamotten sind ideal  . Plastische Chirugie kann von Vorteil sein  .

Vielleicht überlegst Du Dir nochmal Deine Update/Upgrade-Wünsche. SOnst erkennen wir Dich bei der nächsten Tour nicht mehr.  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (18. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Mir persönlich passen beide Termine nicht, sorry.


Hallo Armin,
vielleicht klappt's am 6.2. doch.. Vielen Dank für die Themen. So bald der Termin feststeht, können wir sie an die Spezialisten weitergeben:

Hier eine Zusammenfassung:

*Gabelpflege & Einbau*
_Arbeitsaufwand ca. __ Min. | Spezialist: ___________
Konus von alter Gabel demontieren und auf neue Aufschrumpfen, Schaftrohr ablängen, Aheadkralle einschlagen, Gabel einbauen, Abstimmen

*Dämpfer*
_Arbeitsaufwand ca. __ Min. | Spezialist: ___________
Wie am besten einstellen (Druckstufe; Zugstufe), verschiedene Systeme, wie sie alle funktionieren.

*Vorbau, Lenker*
_Arbeitsaufwand ca. __ Min. | Spezialist: ___________
Wechseln, Fetten usw.

*Schaltung*
_Arbeitsaufwand ca. __ Min. | Spezialist: ___________
Schaltzugwechsel + Neueinstellung der Schaltung

*Innenlager und Kurbel* 
_Arbeitsaufwand ca. __ Min. | Spezialist: ___________
demontieren, Fetten und wieder einbauen, evtl. Hinterbaulagerung neu einfetten.

*Laufräder & evtl. Naben*
_Arbeitsaufwand ca. __ Min. | Spezialist: ___________
Laufräder nachzentrieren, Naben allgemein

*Bremsen*
Disc-Brakes: _Arbeitsaufwand ca. __ Min. | Spezialist: ___________
V-Brakes: _Arbeitsaufwand ca. __ Min. | Spezialist: ___________
Bremsen wechseln, einstellen, Bremsbeläge kontrollieren, umtauschen usw.

*Allgemeine Bike-Pflege | Ölen/Fetten usw.*
_Arbeitsaufwand ca. __ Min. | Spezialist: ___________
Alles was man für eine gute Pflege berücksichtigen muss.

Weitere exotische Themen wie Tubeless-Reifen, UST-Felgen, Leichtbau-Tuning usw können wir je nach Bedarf auflisten. Dabei können wir einiges parallel machen, auch für verschiedene Ansprüche, Material (wie z.B. Fully, HT) und Levels.

Wenn's euch noch weiteres einfällt, schreibt ruhig, damit wir alles berücksichtigen, bevor wir einen endgültigen Tagesplan machen!

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

Tach zusammen,

wenn ich die Liste sehe, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du in der direkten Umgebung (eigene Hütte oder Hotel) schon Dich nach Unterbringungsmöglichkeiten umgeschaut hast. 

Außerdem handelt es sich bei der von Dir benannten Garage wahrscheinlich eher um eine mehrgeschossiges Tagungsstätte. Aber dann hat sich ja das Unterbringungsproblem gelöst.  

Termin war nochmal vom 6.02.2005 bis einschließlich 13.02.2005 ? 

Wie sieht denn eigentlich das Nachtprogramm aus?

Schon Vorschläge oder soll ich einen Umfragefred aufmachen? 

VG Martin


----------



## kitesun (18. Januar 2005)

@mikkael

hätte da noch was: Befüllen und entlüften von hydraulischen Bremsen (würde gerne auf Stahlflex umrüsten).

Und wenn es einen Experten für SPV-Dämpfer gibt, hätte ich auch Interesse an den Workshop.

Frank


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin,
> vielleicht klappt's am 6.2. doch.. Vielen Dank für die Themen. So bald der Termin feststeht, können wir sie an die Spezialisten weitergeben:
> 
> Hier eine Zusammenfassung:
> ...




Also ich würde den Erzählbär für Dämpfer, Gabel, und Laufräder geben, Zeitbedarf so ca. 2 Stunden incl. lästiger Zwischenfragen. 

Professore Mikele


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde den Erzählbär für Dämpfer, Gabel, und Laufräder geben, Zeitbedarf so ca. 2 Stunden incl. lästiger Zwischenfragen.
> 
> Professore Mikele


Gut, dann mach' ich den Erklärbär für den Antriebsstrang.  Hinterrradnabe und Schaltwerk eingeschlossen, in der Hoffnung, dass Professore Mikele dies nicht als Einmischung in seinen Kompetenzbereich sieht.  

Drei, zwei, eins, meins, brauchen wir also nur noch jemanden für Fachbereich Schaltung und Bremsen.

VG Martin


----------



## talybont (18. Januar 2005)

Äh Mikkael,

ich weiß, wie man das alles macht. Ich würde es den andere, die es nicht wissen zeigen  . Bis auf Werkzeug zum Einschlagen der Aheadkralle sowie zum Aufschlagen des Gabelkonus habe ich auch alles selbst. Bei diesen zwei Punkten improvisiere ich mit Schraube und Herdplatte  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## FranG (18. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Äh Mikkael,
> ich weiß, wie man das alles macht. Ich würde es den andere, die es nicht wissen zeigen  . Bis auf Werkzeug zum Einschlagen der Aheadkralle sowie zum Aufschlagen des Gabelkonus habe ich auch alles selbst. Bei diesen zwei Punkten improvisiere ich mit Schraube und Herdplatte  .



Habe ich + könnte ich mitbringen, ich glaube das wollte aber on any sunday tun...

Ich würde mich also bereit erklären etwas zu den Scheibenbremsen zu erzählen und vielleicht einmal das Entlüften zeigen. Leider kenne ich mich nur mit den Magura-Teilen aus. Dauer ca. 30 Min.

Kann aber noch nicht zu 100% zusagen, da ich das mit meiner Familie "abstimmen" muss.

OT: Weiss jemand wo ich in Köln ein 7,5er Motorex Gabelöl bekommen kann?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich hätte ein Problem mit meinem hinteren Laufrad. Hier würde ich gerne eine neue Felge einbauen und gleichzeitig neue Speichen einziehen.

Zentrierständer, Waage und Nippelspanner könnte ich mitbringen. Ich hab´s vor längerer Zeit mal gemacht, hab nur die Anleitung verlegt wie man 3fach kreuzt. Vielleicht hat jemand hierzu noch Infos.

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dann mach' ich den Erklärbär für den Antriebsstrang. Hinterrradnabe und Schaltwerk eingeschlossen, in der Hoffnung, dass Professore Mikele dies nicht als Einmischung in seinen Kompetenzbereich sieht.
> 
> Drei, zwei, eins, meins, brauchen wir also nur noch jemanden für Fachbereich Schaltung und Bremsen.
> 
> VG Martin


Zur Info für mich:

Wer will Innenlager(schalen) reinigen, fetten oder ggf. tauschen?
Wer will Kurbeln oder einzelne Kettenblätter (Zahnräder vorne an der Kurbel  ) tauschen?
Wer will Pedalen reinigen, fetten oder ggf. tauschen?
Wer will Kettenverschleiß messen und ggf. tauschen?
Wer will Kassetten tauschen?
Wer will Freilaufkörper tauschen?
Wer will Schaltwerk(röllchen) warten ggf. tauschen?
Wer will Hinterradnaben warten?

Bitte wegen der unterschiedlichen Montagewerkzeuge mitteilen, welche Teile verbaut sind und durch welche diese getauscht werden sollen!

Beispiel Nr. 1:

_LX (Vierkant)Innenlager und Kurbeln sollen gegen XT (Octalink)Innenlager und Kurbeln getauscht werden._

Falls Innenlager mit neuer Hohlsteckachse montiert werden sollen, muss entsprechendes Montagewerkzeug mitgebracht werden, da ich dieses (noch) nicht besitze. 

Beispiel Nr. 2.

_Kassette in Abstufung 11-32 soll gegen Kassette 11-34 getauscht werden. Bitte vorher überprüfen, ob Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig montiert ist._

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Drei, zwei, eins, meins, brauchen wir also nur noch jemanden für Fachbereich Schaltung und Bremsen.
> 
> VG Martin




Hallo zusammen,

bei Schaltung (-szüge) und V-Brakes könnte ich Tips geben bzw. zeigen wie's geht.
Auch Nabenpflege und einstellen.
Für's Laufradzentrieren brauche ich Ruhe und Zeit (ca.1h) je Rad, da ich's erst 2x gemacht gemacht habe. Wer sein Laufrad zentriert haben möchte kann sich mit mir in Verbindung setzten.

Bezüglich der Termine muss ich mich noch mit der Familie abstimmen.

Edit: An meinen Fahrrädern muss nichts gemacht werden, stehe also "voll" zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

bevor es nun an die Reparaturen geht, brauche ich Ersatzteile. Aktuellsten Thema sind neuen Felgen für meine XT-Naben. Nun stellen sich folgende Fragen:

Soll ich die Naben besser entsorgen und mir direkt neue Laufräder kaufen, da es sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt (z.B. Felgen pro Stück 25  + Einspeichen 20  pro Stück macht 90 ; neue XT-Laufräder bekommt man für 99 )?

Wenn es sich lohnt, welche Felgen nehme ich (Tendenz eher preiswert) ?

Wenn ich mal keinen von Euch belästige oder mich selbst heranwage, stellt sich die Frage, wo ich die Felgen einspeichen lasse und wieviel ich dafür einkalkulieren muss ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (19. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> bevor es nun an die Reparaturen geht, brauche ich Ersatzteile. Aktuellsten Thema sind neuen Felgen für meine XT-Naben. Nun stellen sich folgende Fragen:
> 
> ...


Fahrrad Gallerie in Bad Honnef:
XT Naben, DT Comp Speichen (2-1,8-2),DT Messingnippel, MAVIC XC 717, handeingespeicht für 159 . Und der Salvatore kann einspeichen! Da hält ein Industrielles Laufrad nicht mit.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> bevor es nun an die Reparaturen geht, brauche ich Ersatzteile. Aktuellsten Thema sind neuen Felgen für meine XT-Naben. Nun stellen sich folgende Fragen:
> 
> ...



Ich könnte auch schnell rüberkommen, aber so spät will ich dich nicht mehr stören.  

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach solltest du dir einfach eine neue Felge für dein Hinterrad besorgen, die neue Felge einfach auf die alte Felge legen, die Speichen eins zu eins übernehmen, eine Zentrierständer von Nachbarn leihen und zentrieren üben.    Dein Vorderradfelge bremst sich deutlich langsamer durch als die Felge am Hinterrad.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Salvatore kann einspeichen! Da hält ein Industrielles Laufrad nicht mit.



Dafür ist der Kollege aber ein ganz schöner Muffelkopp. Der Laden ist für mich gestorben, nachdem ich jetzt schon seit....ich weiß nicht...über einem Jahr auf Ersatz für meine Inferno-Nabe warte....


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot, aber erst einmal muss ich mir neue Felgen besorgen. Übereifrig wie ich nun einmal bin, habe ich natürlich mein Vorderrad auch gewechselt. Die alte Felge sieht auch ziemlich zerschunden aus.

Ansonsten habe ich heute Abend noch mit CO2-Kartuschen Erfahrung gesammelt. Während die Sache mit dem Autoventilschläuche einfach nur ein Fiasko war, ging es mit den Sclaverandventilen deuchtlich besser. Immerhin habe ich 2,5 bar in den Reifen mit einer Kartusche bekommen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Vertexto (20. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> bevor es nun an die Reparaturen geht, brauche ich Ersatzteile. Aktuellsten Thema sind neuen Felgen für meine XT-Naben. Nun stellen sich folgende Fragen:
> 
> ...


@Hardy,
Bei den Felgen solltes Du darauf achten das sie geöste Speichenlöcher haben z.b. Mavic,Sunn,Ritchey u.s.w. dann bitte nur DT-Speichen entweder 2,0-1,8-2,0 oder sogar DT 2,0-1,7-2,0(sind aber teurer) wenns leichter werden soll Original DT Alu Nippel(fahre ich auch ohne Probleme sie reissen auch nicht aus!!) oder Messing Nippel.Desweiteren bekommst Du die Speichen in Silber oder Schwarz .
Einspeichen kann ich sie Dir,kannst sogar dabei zuschauen und was lernen.
Und das für eine kleine Spende(!!!!!????)  
Kannst mich auch anrufen wenn Du noch fragen hast Tel .02233-100955
Gruss
Gerd
P.S. En Handgebauter Laufradsatz hält meist länger als ein Werkslaufradsatz weil er besser zentriert und abgedrückt wurde.


----------



## juchhu (20. Januar 2005)

How,

wenn ich das mal früher gewußt hätte, was hier für Experten sich tummeln, dann hätte ich mir bittere Lehrzeiten sparen können. 

Klasse, also was mich brennend interessiert, ist der Laufradbau. Zwar habe ich einen einfachen Zentrieständer von Parktools und auch schon Speichen ersetzt und nachzentriert, aber eben noch keine eigenen Laufräder gebaut.

Jetzt muss der große Organisator Mikkael nur noch koordinieren, dass ich trotz meines Antriebstranges-Workshop bei den Laufradprofis zu schauen und lernen darf.

Apropo Antriebsstrang: Kein Interesse oder traut sich keiner?  

Ich habe heute meine Ersatzteile  bekommen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich bis zum Workshoptermin noch solange warten kann?  Zwar rutscht (springt) unter starker Belastung die Kette schon mal, da ich aber eh mit Stützräder fahre bzw. mein Bike die 'Berge' hochschiebe, ist das nicht schlimm.  

Also, will noch einer was am Antriebsstrang machen? 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

für mich ist das Thema "Einstellen" der Schaltung interessant. Aktuell mache ich das nach dem Motto "Try And Error"   

Alle Ursache-/Wirkungszusammenhänge blicke ich noch nicht.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (20. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> für mich ist das Thema "Einstellen" der Schaltung interessant. Aktuell mache ich das nach dem Motto "Try And Error"
> 
> ...


Darf ich das jetzt als den ersten Lehrauftrag im Workshopbereich 'Antriebsstrang' deuten?!   

Sonst noch einer ohne Fahrschein? 

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

jetzt steht der Termin für unseren Bike-Workshop endlich fest: 

*06.02.05 um 09.00 Uhr* 

Diesen Termin habe ich bereits in die *Fahrgemeinschaft* eingetragen. Interessenten sollen sich bitte frühzeitig anmelden, damit wir vernünftig planen können.

Der Workshop findet bei mir in Erkrath statt. Die Wegbeschreibung ist auch online.

Nach den ersten Anmeldungen machen wir einen vernünftigen Plan, damit die wichtigsten Punkte von richtigen Fachmänner erläutert werden.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Januar 2005)

@Mikkael

Ich will nicht herumzicken, aber ist der Beginn nicht ein wenig früh geraten ? Denke immer daran, dass einzelne von uns ungefähr 45 Minuten Anreise haben.

Auch müsste ich dann wissen, was ich zu essen/zu trinken mitbringen soll.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

der 6.2. geht bei mir nicht. Ausser es regnet in Strömen, dann fällt der tradionelle Familien-Karnevalszugbesuch ins Wasser.

@Martin

Beim Antriebsstrang macht man sich die Finger SEHR dreckig!   

@Hardy

Wie die Schaltung einzustellen ist kann ich dir genau zeigen+erklären.
Komm mal, wenn du auf Tour gehst, kurz bei mir vorbei. Vorher eine Mail.

Also viel Spass beim Schrauben.


----------



## talybont (20. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuell mache ich das nach dem Motto "Try And Error"


ich denke mehr ERROR  oder liege ich da falsch.

Aber auch habe immer eine Mountainbike parat, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Januar 2005)

@Talybont

Das ist eben wie früher als ich als Ahnungsloser Netzwerke installiert habe. Es funktionierte, aber frage mich bitte nicht, warum   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (20. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nicht herumzicken, aber ist der Beginn nicht ein wenig früh geraten ? Denke immer daran, dass einzelne von uns ungefähr 45 Minuten Anreise haben.


Null problemo, Hardy! Ich dachte wir machen so ein kleines Frühstück oder so..

Ich kann die Uhrzeit ändern, auf 09.30 oder 10.00??

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (20. Januar 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @Martin
> 
> ...


Ist mir schon klar, dass man mir das nicht zutraut!  

Aber das ist der Ausgleich zu meiner 'kopflastigen' Arbeit. Und versetzt mich stimmungsmäßig in eine glückliche Kindheit zurück. 

Spass bei Seite: Onkel Juchhu bringt einen Packen Chirurgenhandschuhe mit. Außerdem ist an meinem Bikemontageständer eine fette Rolle WischundWeg-papier befestigt. 

Ich will jetzt keinem zu nahe treten, aber 


gehe ich davon aus, dass 'meine' Workshopkandidaten mit piccobello geputzten Bikes erscheinen und

werde ich nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geben, d.h. schrauben und montieren muss jeder selber. Da die meisten Menschen um so besser lernen bzw. Infos speichern, wie mehr Sinne angesprochen werden, werde ich für die audiovisuellen Sinneseindrücke sorgen. Die haptische Erfahrung (den Tastsinn betreffend) müssen die Kandidaten schon selber machen. Da eine humorvolle Darbietung die Informationsaufnahme nachweislich fördert, bringe ich meine Hofnarrenkappe und den einen oder anderen flotten Spruch bzw. lustige Geschichte mit, quasi wie ein Erklär- und Erzählbär halt das eben macht. 
Thema: zeitlicher Ablauf/Organisation

Also Startzeit 9:00 Uhr ist schon OK. Schließlich wollen wir ja auch was schaffen, oder wird das eine reine Expertenrunde mit kurzen theoretischen Ausführungen?  

Denn im Augenblick fehlen mir doch noch einige Kandidatenmeldungen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (20. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also Startzeit 9:00 Uhr ist schon OK. Schließlich wollen wir ja auch was schaffen, oder wird das eine reine Expertenrunde mit kurzen theoretischen Ausführungen?


Geht es Dir noch gut, 09:00 an einem Sonntag  . Da drehe ich mich nochmal um.  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Januar 2005)

@Mikkael

Warten wir einfach die Reaktion ab. Ich bin auch um 9.00 Uhr dabei. Daran sollte es nicht scheitern. Wie sieht eigentlich der Ablauf aus ? Gehen wir erst biken ? 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (20. Januar 2005)

Tach Jungs,

ich bin dann auch für den 6.2. dieses Jahr.
10 Uhr ist mir allerdings auch viel lieber als 9 Uhr, aber entscheidet man ruhig.
Zu den Arbeiten an meiner Karre kann ich gar nichts Spezielles sagen.
Die meiste Arbeit besteht wohl in einer richtigen Grundreinigung.  
Ich denke es müßte alles mal von fachkundigen Augen gecheckt werden.
Das gesamte Schaltzeugs, Speichen und und und... Wenn sich dafür einer finden würde wäre das klasse.  
Vielleicht kann man auch das Geheimnis mit dem Einstellen der Schaltung mal lüften und dabei auch gleich mal die Luft in der Bremsanlage mit rauslassen.

Ich bin zugegeben aufgrund meines Intellekts zwar nur begrenzt aufnahme-  und lernfähig, kann anderen dafür aber stundenlang zuhören und noch besser zuschauen. 

Vielleicht kann sich ja jeder entsprechnd seiner Fähigkeiten einbringen.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Fietser (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Tja, am 6.2. bin ich dann leider nicht dabei. Aber ich kann Euch ja mein Rad vorbeibringen. Schaltung und Bremse könnten mal eingestellt werden und nach der Tour vom Sonntag hat es auch immer noch an einigen Stellen einen Lappen nötig. Ihr könnt es mir dann ja fertig eingestellt und geputzt rüberbringen, ist nicht so weit.


----------



## JürgenK (20. Januar 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Tja, am 6.2. bin ich dann leider nicht dabei. Aber ich kann Euch ja mein Rad vorbeibringen. Schaltung und Bremse könnten mal eingestellt werden und nach der Tour vom Sonntag hat es auch immer noch an einigen Stellen einen Lappen nötig. Ihr könnt es mir dann ja fertig eingestellt und geputzt rüberbringen, ist nicht so weit.





Bring´s man ruhig vorbei, dann nehmen wir deine Karre zum Ausschlachten. Die Reste werfen wir Dir dann vor die Tür.


----------



## mikkael (21. Januar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke es müßte alles mal von fachkundigen Augen gecheckt werden. Das gesamte Schaltzeugs, Speichen und und und... Wenn sich dafür einer finden würde wäre das klasse.


äähm.. 
wir sollten vom Thema nicht abweichen, bitte kein falscher Einruck: 
Der "Workshop" dient ausschliesslich dem Zweck, die technischen Angelegenheiten selbst durchzublicken und unter Umständen auch selbst meistern zu können, nicht dass einige "schlecht gewartete" Bikes von Freunden repariert werden. Hierfür sind die Jungs *sehr teuer!* 

@hardy
trotz der Kritik bezüglich des frühen Termins wäre mein Vorschlag vormittags frühzeitig zu beginnen und dann früh Nachmittags, also spätestens 14.00 Uhr zu biken. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall so viel wie möglich lernen. Die Runde danach ist quasi "on top", also eher sekondär.

Die Themen können wir auflisten und alles -wenn nötig- auf zwei Gruppen teilen. Michael, Martin, Frank, Guido, evtl Armin und einige andere haben bereits einige wichtige Punkte im Thread geschrieben, wir machen daraus eine kleine verständliche Agenda. Damit wär's eigentlich.

Wenn wir früher fertig sind, oder wenn's uns zu langweilig wird, können wir gemeinsam im Internet im Forum surfen  oder die Schleife in Grafenberg in die MTB-Runde inkludieren! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (21. Januar 2005)

Also, ich habe die Infos aktualisiert und eine vorläufige Tagesagenda hingestellt. Eine detaillierte Wegbeschreibung ist bereits online, jetzt anmelden!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe mich übrigens entschlossen, dass ich mir in den nächsten Monaten ein weiteres MTB zulegen werden. 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nur der Zeitdruck dazu führt, dass ich Stress bei den Reparaturen und Wartungsarbeiten bekomme.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## FranG (21. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe mich übrigens entschlossen, dass ich mir in den nächsten Monaten ein weiteres MTB zulegen werden.
> 
> ...



Gute Überlegung, so 3-5 Bikes sollte der Mensch schon haben  
Nur beachte: du musst dann auch immer 3-5 Bikes warten...

Gruß
Frank

BTW: Ich hätte da noch aufgrund einer Bike-Reduzierung 2 Fully Rahmen abzugeben...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Januar 2005)

@FranG

Mir sind die Konsequenzen sehr bewusst, aber für mich ist eben die Verfügbarkeit das wichtigste Ziel   Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass insgesamt der Arbeitsaufwand auch ein wenig höher sein wird. Es müssen eben zwei Bikes instandgehalten werden.

Wirtschaftlich gesehen rechne ich damit, dass ich nicht mehr in Notlagen komme, in denen ich für Radmechaniker oder teuere Ersatzteile zahlen muss, um wieder fahrbereit zu sein.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (21. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @FranG
> 
> Mir sind die Konsequenzen sehr bewusst, aber für mich ist eben die Verfügbarkeit das wichtigste Ziel  Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass insgesamt der Arbeitsaufwand auch ein wenig höher sein wird. Es müssen eben zwei Bikes instandgehalten werden.
> 
> ...


Gute Idee, die autarke Umsetzung.  Ich würde, sofern Du auch einige Beete mit Ketten und Kassetten pflanzst, jeweils zur Frühlings- und Herbsternte eine Kette und eine Kassette abnehmen. 
Meinst Du, ob Du bei idealen Bedingungen in einem Gewächshaus auch Federgabeln und Dämpfer ziehen könntest?  

Bittöö, ich komme auch zum Unkrautjähten. 

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (21. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wirtschaftlich gesehen rechne ich damit, dass ich nicht mehr in Notlagen komme, in denen ich für Radmechaniker oder teuere Ersatzteile zahlen muss, um wieder fahrbereit zu sein.



Tja, Hardy.. ich wusste, dass der Fully kommt!


----------



## Fietser (21. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe mich übrigens entschlossen, dass ich mir in den nächsten Monaten ein weiteres MTB zulegen werden...





			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> ...BTW: Ich hätte da noch aufgrund einer Bike-Reduzierung 2 Fully Rahmen abzugeben...



Ihr seid prima Jungs! Dass Ihr so an Eure Mitstreiter denkt, die am 6.2. nicht dabei sein können!
Also ist die Sache doch geritzt, Hardy nimmt einen der Fullyrahmen und in einer Serie von Workshops bauen wir daraus ein neues Rad auf. Dabei lernt jeder was  
Oder kann hier auch jemand schweißen?  

Fietser


----------



## FranG (21. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Mir sind die Konsequenzen sehr bewusst, aber für mich ist eben die Verfügbarkeit das wichtigste Ziel   Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass insgesamt der Arbeitsaufwand auch ein wenig höher sein wird. Es müssen eben zwei Bikes instandgehalten werden.
> 
> Wirtschaftlich gesehen rechne ich damit, dass ich nicht mehr in Notlagen komme, in denen ich für Radmechaniker ...


du könntest ja auch mal in der Not zu deinem netten Nachbar rübergehen...




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder teuere Ersatzteile zahlen muss, um wieder fahrbereit zu sein.


Die musste sowieso kaufen, ggf. auch für 2 Räder   

Gruß
Frank


<verschachermodus>
Hier geht's zu den Rahmen: RM Slayer (könnte passen), Nicolai Virus (könnteeinbisserlschwerseinistaberstabilohneende)
</verschachermodus>


----------



## kitesun (21. Januar 2005)

hardy auf einen Fully... Kann ich mir irgendwie garnicht vorstellen

FranG

Was sind das denn für Rahmen ?

Oh, ich sehe es gerade. Wer lesen kann...
Teuer, teuer...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Januar 2005)

@FranG

Das mit meinem Nachbarn habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber wenn ich seine Schätzchen sehe, möchte ich es seiner sanften Seele nicht zumuten, dass ein Grobmotoriker wie ich sie unter den Hintern bekommt   

@Kitesun

Wer hat denn gesagt, dass ich mir ein Fully kaufen werde. 

Durch das dauernde Gejammere bei meinem Vater über die Unzulänglichkeiten von Kettenschaltungen im Mountainbikesport wollte er seine verbleibende Zeit nicht mehr damit verschwenden, dass er sich dauernd meine Klagen anhören muss. Spontan hat er sich deshalb bereit erklärt mir demnächst eine Rohloff-Schaltung zu sponsern. 

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich mit einer Rohloffschaltung in einem Fully langsam an das Gewicht eines Freeriders komme  Außerdem gibt es keine Fullyrahmen mit dem entsprechenden Ausfallenden für eine Rohloff. Zumindestens habe ich noch keine gefunden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (21. Januar 2005)

Dir ist aber bewußt, daß man mit einer Rohloff meht treten muss und auch schlechter rollt? Der Widerstand ist merklich höher als der einer Kettenschaltung.  
Aber sonst ist sie was Feines, für Touren fernab jeglicher Zivilisation die erste Wahl, also z.B. im Bergischen  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist aber bewußt, daß man mit einer Rohloff meht treten muss und auch schlechter rollt? Der Widerstand ist merklich höher als der einer Kettenschaltung.
> Aber sonst ist sie was Feines, für Touren fernab jeglicher Zivilisation die erste Wahl, also z.B. im Bergischen  .
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


Eijeija, laß das mal nicht die Leute von Rohloff hören bzw. lesen.

Ich habe mich gestern durch die technischen Infos - speziell Wirkungsgrad - und die Abhandlung über die Gegenüberstellung von Getriebsnaben und Kettenschaltungen gelesen. Zwischenzeitlich glaube ich, dass Deine Aussage unter idealen technischen Bedingungen, d.h. neuwertiger aber eingefahrener Zustand, keine Verschmutzung und und optimale Schmierung sowie Gangwahl mit optimalem Wirkungsgrad stimmt, aber eben auch nur dann.

Denn im wahren Leben ist der Wirkungsgrad einer Kettenschaltung durch mangelhafte/unsachgemäß Pflege und hohen Verschmutzungsanfälligkeit (gerade bei diesem Wetter) gegenüber einer geschlossenen Getriebenabe deutlich schlechter. Mal ganz abgesehen von dem b e s c h i s s e n e n Wirkungsgrad der Kraftwärmemachine Mensch.

Wenn ich mir jetzt mein Antriebsstrang anschaue: ola, ich glaube mit einer Rohloffgetriebenabe und halbwegs gleichem Wartungsaufwand in den vergangenen Jahren hätte ich jetzt weniger investieren müssen. Dabei sollte allerdings nicht nur der rein finanzielle Aspekt berücksichtigt werden, sondern auch die Stunden für Wartungsarbeiten. Denn Zeit ist Geld. 

Nach 3,5 Jahren (ca. 12.000 km) sind die Kettenblätter verschlissen. Das XT-Vierkantinnenlager zeigt nach 2,5 Jahren (ca. 10.000 km) keine Verschleißerscheinungen. Da ich keine neuen XT-Kurbeln mit Vierkantinnenlageraufnahme mehr bekommen habe, und der komplette Tausch der Kettenblätter zeit- und kostenmäßig auch keine kleine Investition ist, habe ich ein neues Octalinkinnenlager mit 03XT-Kurbeln gekauft. Über Ketten müssen wir nicht schreiben, da schon einige getauscht wurden (ca. 5-6 Stk.). Kassette wird jetzt die dritte eingebaut, d.h. ca. 4.000 km/Kassette. Schaltwerk ist jetzt nach diversen Stürzen in einem erbarmungswürdigen Zustand, d.h. schaltungenau durch Spiel bzw. Verbiegung. Und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dieses Jahr noch den Freilauf tauschen muss.

Beim nächsten Bike würde ich schon über eine Getriebenabe nachdenken wollen. Denn der Pflegeaufwand außerhalb der Getriebenabe ist schon deutlich geringer. Nur ein Kettenblatt und ein Antriebsritzel sind vorhanden, die verschmutzen können, und die Kette wird weniger verschlissen, da es nur eine unveränderbare Kettenlinie gibt. Bei Hardtails könnte man sogar über eine Kettenabdeckung nachdecken.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (23. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist aber bewußt, daß man mit einer Rohloff meht treten muss und auch schlechter rollt? Der Widerstand ist merklich höher als der einer Kettenschaltung. Aber sonst ist sie was Feines, für Touren fernab jeglicher Zivilisation die erste Wahl, also z.B. im Bergischen


Guten Abend,

nach Absprache mit meinem Bike-Händler, wird er mir für unseren Workshop am 06.02. ein *Maxx-MTB mit Rohloff Speedhub-Getriebe* zur Verfügung stellen. Wir können das Bike ausgiebig testen, jeder kann sich ein Bild davon machen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## talybont (23. Januar 2005)

Es ist eine Tatsache, daß die Rohloff mehr Energie benötigt als eine Kettenschaltung. Selbst beim einfachen Rollen, ohne Treten, ist dies der Fall. Mit meinem Storck rolle ich einem Freund aus Osnabrück (Jekyll 600, Rohloff, ca. 14 kg) glatt davon. Und er ist sogar etwas schwerer als ich, also ist seine Hangabtriebskraft einen Tick größer. Außerdem müßt Ihr Euch erst an die gleichmäßigen Schaltsprünge gewöhnen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## talybont (23. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> nach Absprache mit meinem Bike-Händler, wird er mir für unseren Workshop am 06.02. ein *Maxx-MTB mit Rohloff Speedhub-Getriebe* zur Verfügung stellen. Wir können das Bike ausgiebig testen, jeder kann sich ein Bild davon machen.
> 
> VG Mikkael


der nächste Herr, dieselbe Dame  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## FranG (24. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> nach Absprache mit meinem Bike-Händler, wird er mir für unseren Workshop am 06.02. ein *Maxx-MTB mit Rohloff Speedhub-Getriebe* zur Verfügung stellen. Wir können das Bike ausgiebig testen, jeder kann sich ein Bild davon machen.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Auf die Gefahr hin, dass wir jetzt einen Rohloff-Tread bekommen, muss ich mich jetzt mal outen, denn ich habe mir Ende November eine Speedhub bei Ebay "geschossen". Unbenutzt, aber wohl schon was länger im Regal gelegen. Inzwischen ist sie bereits eingespeicht (habe ich machen lassen, weil ich mich an die Laufradbau nicht herantraue) und in mein Hardtail eingebaut. War eigentlich recht einfach. Die Anleitung ist sehr gut.

Die Initialzündung kam, als mir bei der Matsch-Schlacht beim Nutscheid-Marathon immer wieder ein Mensch mit einem Freerider am Berg davongefahren ist (Ulle würde sagen: dabei waren meine Beine garnicht so schlecht). Ich Sparschwein hatte vorher nicht meine Kettenblätter (die rein optisch noch im grünen Bereich lagen) gewechselt.

Das Schalten funktionierte zwar noch, aber die Gänge nicht mehr: sowohl auf dem kleinen als auch auf dem mittleren Blatt wickelte sich die Kette komplett um die Blätter. An Bergauffahren war nicht mehr zu denken...

Bei einer Feierabendtour um die Dhünntalsperre war dann nochmal so ein Mensch aus Krefeld, der locker seine Kurbeln "schwang", während bei mir wieder die Gänge krachten. Die Antriebsprobleme kommen bei mir eigenlich immer nur bei Matschtouren.

Leider komme ich krankheitsbedingt erst jetzt richtig zum Tourenfahren mit der Nabe. Bis jetzt habe ich unglaubliche 120km damit 'runter - es ist irgendwie ein sorgloseres Fahren. Man kümmert sich nicht mehr um die Kettenblätter, sondern dreht einfach nur am Rädchen. Interessant ist auch die Möglichkeit ohne Kurbelumdrehung zu schalten - muss ich aber auch noch "lernen". Der Gang ist sofort da. Gerade auf Singletrails ist das ziemlich spannend.

Um zu den beschriebenen Nachteilen zu kommen: Mein Rad wiegt jetzt rein gefühlsmäßig ein Kilo mehr und das Ding macht in den unteren 7 Gängen deutliche Geräusche. Hört sich fast ein wenig kaputt an. Soll aber besser werden, wenn die Nabe eingefahren ist. Ich bin gespannt. Weiterhin ist die Schalterei eine andere und bedarf der Eingewöhnung. Ich erwische mich immer wieder dabei, dass ich in die falsche Richtung drehe. 

Ich bringe das Rad am 6.2. mit, dann könnt Ihr ja mal probieren.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (24. Januar 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Dank an @Talybont alias Armin und @FranG alias Frank für die Praxisberichte.

Also, ich bin ich hier der Letzte, der Glaubenskriege anzetteln will.  

Aber ich finde beide Berichte spiegeln meine Einschätzung gut wieder.

Im gepflegten und eingefahrenen (aber eben noch neuwertigen) Zustand klare Vorteile hinsichtlich des Wirkungsgrades bei der Kettenschaltung. Im gebrauchten Hardcore-Zustand verschieben sich aber nach wie vor die Vorteile in Richtung Nabenschaltung. Bei meinen Übergewichtskilos ergeben sich bei mir zwangsläufig größer und kostengünstigere Einsparpotentiale als bei meinem Bike. Da würde das Mehrgewicht einer Nabenschaltung 'schnell' kompensiert werden können (man beachten den Konjunktiv  ).

Ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf die Möglichkeit, die Bikes zu testen.  Praktische Erfahrung ist im MTB-Bereich halt spannender als theoretisches Wissen.  

Bin gerade zu dem Einschluß gelangt, ein weiteres Upgrade an mein Bike zu montieren. Nein, leider keine Getriebenabe , aber dafür durchgehende Schaltzüge . Mann, war da wieder ein Schmodder drin. Also, da wäre ich auch ganz schön schaltunwillig.

Leider habe ich den gestrigen Sonntag nicht zur Bike-Update- und Upgrade genutzt. Nach der kleinen Ausfahrt am Sonntagmorgen war erstmal Ende im Gelände. Eine Erkältung kündigte sich an und aber dann Sonntagabend da. 

Nichts dramatisches, aber dieses Woche wird wohl vom Haushaltsvorstand eine Zwangspause verordnet werden.

So, bis die Tage.

Martin


----------



## mikkael (24. Januar 2005)

TechTalk läuft hier auf Hochtouren, Anmeldungen dagegen absolut schleppend!  Egal!

Danke *Bernd* für deinen Anruf! 
Mit der detaillierten Planung (wer was bringt usw.) beginnen wir wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Tagen. Dann kannst Du die leckeren Brötchen mitanbieten! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Zählen die Testminuten für den Winterpokal ???

@Mikkael

Freue Dich lieber über die Anmeldungen. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt scheint mir das eine hohe Anzahl zu sein. Ausserdem scheint es mir ein ausgewogenes Verhälntnis von Ahnungslosen und Wissenden zu sein. 

Um den Wissentransfer sicherzustellen, schlage ich vor, dass die Wissenden die Rohloffnabe erst testen dürfen, wenn der Wissenstransfer erfolgt ist   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2005)

"Feierabendbiker schrauben" Teil II:
Die Fachkundigen zerlegen die Rohloff  

"Feierabendbiker fluchen und verzweifeln" Teil III-XX:
Alle versuchen mit vereinten Kräften die Rohloff wieder zusammenzuwürfeln... 

"Feierabendbikerworkshop 2007 at its best":
Alle sind in der Lage, die zerlegte Rohloff mit verbundenen Augen innerhalb 5Min wieder zusammenzusetzen.


----------



## talybont (24. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> "Feierabendbiker schrauben" Teil II:
> Die Fachkundigen zerlegen die Rohloff
> 
> "Feierabendbiker fluchen und verzweifeln" Teil III-XX:
> ...


  super, kann ich mir bildlich vorstellen. Fast wie bei der Bundeswehr, nur das man da nicht 2 Jahre Zeit zum lernen hat  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (24. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Zählen die Testminuten für den Winterpokal ???
> 
> ...


Selbstredend mindestens 1 WP-Punkt   

Vorausgesetzt, man läßt mich ununterbrochen 15 min. rumgurken.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Mein Ziel ist es, die Rohloffnabe auf einem Downhill, z.B. einem Wurzeltrail, mit verbundenen Augen auseinanderzunehmen, zu reinigen und wieder zusammenzubauen.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Vorher muss ich jedoch die 90.000-100.000 Kilomter fahren. Sonst macht die Wartung keinen Sinn


----------



## juchhu (25. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Mein Ziel ist es, die Rohloffnabe auf einem Downhill, z.B. einem Wurzeltrail, mit verbundenen Augen auseinanderzunehmen, zu reinigen und wieder zusammenzubauen.
> 
> ...


Hm, ne, schon klar, und sonst geht es Dir gut!  Drück' mal gerade den roten Notrufknopf neben Deinem Bett, damit das quailifizierte Pflegepersonal mit dem modischen Jäckchen kommt.  Und auf dem Weg nach Erkrath könnte ich, wenn gewünscht, DIch auch kurz in Langenfeld besuchen kommen.  Ich bringe Dir dann eine ausrangierte Fichtel-und-Sachs-Dreigangnabe zum Spielen mit. Da kannst DU ja schon mal die ersten 50.000 km drehen. 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Ehe hier Mißverständnisse aufkommen, ich komme aus Esch. Hast wohl nicht aufgepasst, dass ich Nachbar von Herrn Sonntag bin.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (26. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ehe hier Mißverständnisse aufkommen, ich komme aus Esch. Hast wohl nicht aufgepasst, dass ich Nachbar von Herrn Sonntag bin.
> 
> ...


Ne, das ist schon klar. Aber DU weißt wohl nicht um den Umstand, dass sich in Langenfeld das Landeskrankenhaus befindet, welches sich um Personen mit Deinem oder ähnlichen Krankenheitbildern professionell und stationär (im Sinne von geschlossen) beschäftigt. 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, das ist schon klar. Aber DU weißt wohl nicht um den Umstand, dass sich in Langenfeld das Landeskrankenhaus befindet, welches sich um Personen mit Deinem oder ähnlichen Krankenheitbildern professionell und stationär (im Sinne von geschlossen) beschäftigt.
> 
> VG Martin



Und mir hat man erzählt, ich müsste dort regelmäßig hin, um mich von den Strapazen vom Mountainbiking zu erholen. Dabei habe ich mich schon gewundert, warum die mich immer so voll texten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (26. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ehe hier Mißverständnisse aufkommen, ich komme aus Esch. Hast wohl nicht aufgepasst, dass ich Nachbar von Herrn Sonntag bin.
> 
> ...



Um Mißverständnisse ausdrücklich zu vermeiden, Nachbar, nicht Patient!


----------



## juchhu (26. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Und mir hat man erzählt, ich müsste dort regelmäßig hin, um mich von den Strapazen vom Mountainbiking zu erholen. Dabei habe ich mich schon gewundert, warum die mich immer so voll texten.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


 
Soso, quasi Dauergast mit Freigang.  Solange Deine extremen Neigungen sich auf den MTB-Bereich reduzieren, ist das mit dem Freigang ja OK.  




			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Um Mißverständnisse ausdrücklich zu vermeiden, Nachbar, nicht Patient!


Diese postwendende Distanzierung kann ich absolut nach vollziehen und hätte ich genauso gemacht.   

Nachher wird man noch mit diesem 'Perversen' äh Patienten in einen Topf geworfen.  

Wehret den Anfängen!!!

VG Martin


----------



## JürgenK (26. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Soso, quasi Dauergast mit Freigang.  Solange Deine extremen Neigungen sich auf den MTB-Bereich reduzieren, ist das mit dem Freigang ja OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schönen guten Tag,

ich frage mich nur gerade, was diese Postings noch mit dem Wörkschopp zu tun haben  
Aber so sind die Lehrer, kenn ich noch von früher.  

Vielleicht muß ich einfach mal die Fredpolizei alarmieren  
oder vielleicht fällt das auch in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der Trailpolizei, ich glaub ich frag mal den Mikkael  , obwohl, der ist soweit ich weiß doch rasiert oder?


----------



## juchhu (26. Januar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen guten Tag,
> 
> ich frage mich nur gerade, was diese Postings noch mit dem Wörkschopp zu tun haben
> Aber so sind die Lehrer, kenn ich noch von früher.
> ...


Auf meinem Weg nach Erkrath kann ich auch in Langenfeld zwei Patienten besuchen gehen. Kein Problem  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade die unübersehbare Menge der Anmeldungen angeschaut.  

Irgendwie sieht das nach einem klassischen Deutschen Achter im Rudern aus:

*8 brüllen und feuern an und einer haut rein und rudert um sein Leben*. 

Also, kommt schon:

Nur Mut, die Truppe beißt nicht, ist absolut nett und klasse.  

Zugegebenermaßen, der eine oder andere neigt zur Schizophrenie. Aber ist es nicht klasse, wenn man zwei neue Menschen kennenlernt, sich aber nur ein Gesicht merken muß. 

Also los, meldet Euch an. Während des Workshops können wir nicht nur Gehirnjoggen äh -biken sondern auch direkt Bauchmuskeltraining machen.  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (1. Februar 2005)

Guten Morgen,

kurze und simple *Aufstellung* für den Sonntag:

*Werkzeug:* @Onkel Sunday, Juchhu bzw. FranG: Wer bringt was? ich verfüge zwar über simple Werkzeuge, aber leider keine bikespezifische, zur Info!

*Futter:* Ich bereite was vor. Hardy und Bernd kümmern sich um warme Brötchen und Nussecken! 

Regen dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein, auch für die anschliessende Tour. Da Hardy jetzt für den Samstag eine Runde ausgeschrieben hat, können wir unter Umständnen kurzfristig entscheiden ob wir überhaupt fahren wollen. Die Runde ist bekanntlich keine Matschrunde.

VG Mikkael


----------



## FranG (1. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> *Werkzeug:* @Onkel Sunday, Juchhu bzw. FranG: Wer bringt was? ich verfüge zwar über simple Werkzeuge, aber leider keine bikespezifische, zur Info!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Ich bringe eine Bremse mit und packe einfach mal ein Köfferchen. 
Hast Du einen Montageständer?

Frank


----------



## on any sunday (1. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> kurze und simple *Aufstellung* für den Sonntag:
> 
> ...



Also, ich bringe mein Werkzeugkistchen (sollte alles drin sein was man so braucht), einen Montageständer und einen Zentrierständer (falls mir Hardy ihn wiedergibt) mit. 

Bei Bedarf könnte ich noch eine Entlüftung am offenen Bremskolben vorführen.   

Außerdem reichlich antikes Anschauungsmaterial. Bin ja mal gespannt was das gibt, IBC goes Tooltime.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. Februar 2005)

Tach zusammen,

also, Onkel juchhu bringt ein bisschen Werkzeug mit 

Mit dabei werden sein :

Tool für Tretlagerschalen (ala Shimpanso), Kurbelabzieher für Vierkant und Octalink, Montagebits für Kurbeln und Pedalen. Kettenverschleißlehre, Kettenpeitsche und Tool für Kassette und Spezialschlüssel für Konusnaben. Zusätzlich großer Ratschkasten und 2 Drehmomentschlüssel (0-20Nm und 20-100Nm) sowie analoge Messlehre. Montageständer ala Kettler auf Wunsch.

Nicht dabei sind :

Gewindeschneider und Planfräser für Tretlagerbuchsen, hochwertiger Kettenvernieter, Gegenhalter für Kurbelblattschrauben.

Verbrauchsmaterial: Sprühöl, Kartuschenfett und Papierrolle in ausreichender Menge. Chirurgenhandschuhe, sofern ich noch welche bekomme.  

Das Mitbringen eines gutsortierten 'normalen' Werkzeugkasten wäre nicht schlecht.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (1. Februar 2005)

@FranG

Einen Montageständer habe ich auch. Zur Info! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (1. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @FranG
> 
> Einen Montageständer habe ich auch. Zur Info!
> 
> VG Mikkael


 
Vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn wir uns mal einigen würden, wieviele Arbeitsplätze wir gleichzeitig einrichten, damit wir wissen, wieviele Montageständer wir brauchen?

Zumal nach wie vor ein drastischer Überschuss an Leer kräften vorhanden ist.

Ansonsten bringe ich mein Bike mit, und das können wir dann fit machen.   

VG Martin

PS:

Hat der Nimbus der bisherig gemeldeten Teilnehmer eine abschreckende Wirkung auf Interessierte?  Ich erwarte keine satte zweistellige Anmelderanzahl , aber ein paar mehr sollten es schon sein.


----------



## on any sunday (1. Februar 2005)

Ich möchte ja nicht unken, aber wenn ich mir die Liste so ansehe komme ich auf höchstens 4 Menschen, die vom Workshop profitieren könnten, dem Rest kann man nichts mehr erzählen.  

Eigentlich schade, aber ich nehme stark an, das der Termin doch etwas unglücklich gewählt wurde, es noch früh im Jahr ist und manche wohl Angst vor den Drillinstructoren haben.  

Falls sich die Veranstaltung doch als Erfolg rausstellen sollte, würde ich mich auch an einer Wiederholung beteiligen, falls das dann noch überhaupt einer will.   

Ruhige Wohngegend? Spricht etwas dagegen, wenn ich mit meinem neuen Pickup komme?


----------



## juchhu (1. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte ja nicht unken, aber wenn ich mir die Liste so ansehe komme ich auf höchstens 4 Menschen, die vom Workshop profitieren könnten, dem Rest kann man nichts mehr erzählen.
> 
> Eigentlich schade, aber ich nehme stark an, das der Termin doch etwas unglücklich gewählt wurde, es noch früh im Jahr ist und manche wohl Angst vor den Drillinstructoren haben.
> 
> ...


 
Big Block, 8 Zylinder 7,2 l Hubraum, Nitromethaneinspritzung und offene Auspuffanlage???  

Bittö, bittö   

VG Martin

PS:

Zu den anderen Erkenntnissen habe ich ja schon was geschrieben. Stelle mich auch zukünftig als Drillmechanikinstruktor zur Verfügung. 

Obwohl, mir kommt da so ein Gedanke:

Vielleicht liegt's auch am dezentralen Austragungsort?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

auch wenn die Kür dain besteht, ein Hinterrad einzuspeichern und zu zentrieren, habe ich mich dann gestern daran begeben, mein Vorderrad mit einer neuen Felge zu beglücken   

Es scheint eine Sache der Erfahrung zu sein    Aber es macht Spaß ! Inzwischen bewege ich mich im Bereich von 1-2 mm, die noch zum Glücksgefühl eines runden Rades fehlen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen bewege ich mich im Bereich von 1-2 mm, die noch zum Glücksgefühl eines runden Rades fehlen.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Höhen- oder Seitenschlag?


----------



## juchhu (1. Februar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Höhen- oder Seitenschlag?


 
Nein, nein, 1-2 mm, bis er an den Ersatzteilen dran ist, um sie entsprechend zu verarbeiten !!!  

VG Martin

PS: In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Und ab einer gewissen Kraft funktioniert auch Telekinese. Da fängt man erst mit einer Entfernung von 1-2 mm und steigert sich dann auf 1-2 m. In der Profiversion speicht und zentriert Hardy aus Esch meine Laufräder in Moitzfeld, wohlgemerkt ohne körperliche Anwesenheit.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Februar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Höhen- oder Seitenschlag?



Ich nutze da schon die gesamte Bandbreite der möglichen Schläge   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Februar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Und ab einer gewissen Kraft funktioniert auch Telekinese. Da fängt man erst mit einer Entfernung von 1-2 mm und steigert sich dann auf 1-2 m. In der Profiversion speicht und zentriert Hardy aus Esch meine Laufräder in Moitzfeld, wohlgemerkt ohne körperliche Anwesenheit.



Du solltest Deine Laufräder besser vor meinen Kräften schützen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (1. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhige Wohngegend? Spricht etwas dagegen, wenn ich mit meinem neuen Pickup komme?



Nöö, Michael! Du bis der Chef, die Wohngegend steht dir zu Füssen!


----------



## juchhu (1. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest Deine Laufräder besser vor meinen Kräften schützen
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


 
Irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, da wären heilende Hände an Werk.  Aber mit dem Outing erklären sich auch meine vergangenen Defekte.  Da werden die Kräfte der dunklen Mächte missbraucht, um den edelen Ritter Juchhu mit seinem wackeren Streitross aus der TOP100 zu vertreiben.


----------



## juchhu (1. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze da schon die gesamte Bandbreite der möglichen Schläge
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


 
Wenn Du meinst, dass Deine Spezialtaumellaufräder für besseren Grip sorgen, muss ich Dich enttäuschen.  Wenn die Vibrationen arg zu schlimm werden, fallen Dir noch die Augen aus dem Kopf.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Februar 2005)

@Juchhu

So kämpft jeder ums Überleben. Was bei Dir die Top100 sind, sind bei mir die Top50, noch   Insgesamt hat die Sache angezogen. Es wird mehr und intensiver gefahren. Das ist zumindestens meine Erfahrung. Ich fürchte, dass ein weiterer Absturz nicht zu vermeiden ist   

Wenn ich aber die Pulskurven meiner Leistungstests analysiere, bin ich ziemlich zufrieden. Im Bereich bis 225 Watt habe ich aktuell Bestwerte. Darüber befinde ich mich auf dem Sommerniveau   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (2. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> So kämpft jeder ums Überleben. Was bei Dir die Top100 sind, sind bei mir die Top50, noch  Insgesamt hat die Sache angezogen. Es wird mehr und intensiver gefahren. Das ist zumindestens meine Erfahrung. Ich fürchte, dass ein weiterer Absturz nicht zu vermeiden ist
> 
> ...


 
Pulskurven, Leistungstest, 225 Watt, Bestwerte, Sommerniveau ???  

Hilfe, ich dachte das wäre Hobby ???  

Meine Erkältung hat mich um Lichtjahre zurückgeworfen. Jetzt geht's gerade wieder ein bisschen, sodass ich bestenfalls eine Stunde(+/-) pro Tag auf meinem wackeren Streitross biken kann. Außerdem hat mich der böse Alltag wieder. Mal schauen, wo ich letztlich landen werden. Dafür, dass ich zuerst nicht mitmachen wollte, bin ich ganz zufrieden. Schließlich habe ich erst Anfang Dezember gestartet. Naja, wer weiß, wie im Februar das Wetter wird.

So, Schluß mit dem Geheule. Muss jetzt noch ein wenig Ablage machen (lassen).  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (2. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich aber die Pulskurven meiner Leistungstests analysiere, bin ich ziemlich zufrieden. Im Bereich bis 225 Watt habe ich aktuell Bestwerte. Darüber befinde ich mich auf dem Sommerniveau


Hardy, 

> wie oft und wie lange (in einer Trainingseinheit) trainierst du in diesem Bereich (225 Watt und darüber)? 
> Bestwerte und Sommerniveau?
tja, ..und dann eben die berühmten..
> VOmax und Ruhepuls?

Kannst pimmen, sollte Dir alles zu öffentlich werden.
Danke
Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Februar 2005)

@Mikkael

nachdem ich mich dann bei 200 Watt warm gemacht habe, schalte ich dann auf 400 Watt hoch. Wenn mir das dann zu langweilig wird, fahre ich einige Intervalle im Bereich 600-800 Watt. Aber das ist eben das Problem beim Ergometer, richtig in Schwitzen kommst Du nicht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Februar 2005)

@Mikkael

Als ich angefangen habe, bin ich folgenden Leistungstest gefahren:

--> Start bei 75 Watt, alle zwei Minuten Steigerung um 25 Watt

Das entsprach der Testanordnung in meinem ehemaligen Fitnessstudio. Nachdem ich mich im Forum nachgelesen habe, fahre ich aktuell folgenden Test:

--> Start bei 90 Watt, alle vier Minuten Steigerung um 30 Watt

Damit kannst Du die Anpassung der Pulsfrequenz an ein bestimmtes Leistungsniveau beobachten. Ideal ist, wenn Du auf einer höheren Stufe nach einer Minute ein Pulsniveau erreichst, dass Du dann die nächsten drei Minuten ungefähr hälst. Das deutet dann auf einen sehr guten Trainingszustand hin.

Ich werde den Test aber umstellen. Ich werde zukünftig einen Test mir drei und fünf Minuten fahren. Die vier Minuten sind gerade in hohen Wattbereiche zu lang. Auch reichen die vier Minuten nicht aus, um den oben beschriebenen Effekt zu sehen.

Einen weiterer Test besteht aus Intervallen, z.B.:

--> jeweils 3 Minuten 250 Watt und 5 Minuten 125 Watt

Pulskurven sind individuell, gerade was Ruhe- und Maximalpuls angeht. Mein Maximalpuls liegt bei 170-175, was wohl relativ gering ist. Bei meiner Testanordnung komme ich dann auf 275-325 Watt, ehe die Beine versagen. Interessant sind einfach die Vergleiche im Zeitablauf. Du kannst dann relativ genau sehen, wie Dein Leistungsvermögen sich entwickelt hat. 

@Juchhu

Leider bin ich kein Naturtalent und muss schon ein wenig systemathisch vorgehen, um die für den MTB-Sport notwendige Fitness zu bekommen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (2. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Als ich angefangen habe, bin ich folgenden Leistungstest gefahren:
> 
> ...



Ich erwarte in Kürze die Eröffnung des FFFF* von Dir.

















* Feierabendbiker & Friends Fitness Fred


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Februar 2005)

wattwattwatt, wen interessiert denn dat? ich will einfach nur biken... und das draußen an der frischen luft.


----------



## FranG (2. Februar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> wattwattwatt, wen interessiert denn dat? ich will einfach nur biken... und das draußen an der frischen luft.


Genau!
Ausserdem dachte ich wollen wir hier rumschrauben, oder?

Frank


----------



## juchhu (2. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @Juchhu
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiß nicht ob und was Du mir unterstellen willst, aber ich kann Dir versichern, dass ich kein Naturtalent bin, da ich


erst im August 2001 mit MTB-Fahren begonnen habe,
meine Leidenschaft für tourentaugliche Fahrtechnik erst im September 2002 auf einem Dreitages-BIKERIDE-CAMP in Bad Wildbad entdeckt habe,
die Liebe zum Touren und Guiden erst im Sommer 2003 erkannt habe,
trotz mehr oder minder regelmäßigem Biken einen nur mäßige Fitness-Stand besitze, offensichtlich durch mein Motto "Eile mit Weile"  
Aber, passend zur jetzigen Jahreszeit:

Jeder Jeck is' anders.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (2. Februar 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!
> Ausserdem dachte ich wollen wir hier rumschrauben, oder?
> 
> Frank


 
Genau: Erzählbär, Erklärbär und Schraubär sitzen dann zusammen.  Einer (Schraubär) muss ja schließlich die Arbeit machen.

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (2. Februar 2005)

Fällt mir noch so ein. Ist ein Tisch vorhanden? Außerdem sollte vielleicht jeder einen Stuhl, Hocker etc. mitbringen, Juchu z.B. seinen Stubenhocker.  Im Stehen schläft man so schlecht. 

Schraubär

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (2. Februar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> wattwattwatt, wen interessiert denn dat? ich will einfach nur biken... und das draußen an der frischen luft.


unterschreib


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wie genau muss ich eigentlich mein Laufrad zentrieren ? 

Mein persönlicher Spitzenwert liegt aktuell bei ungefähr 0,5 mm - 1,0 mm. Reicht das aus ? 

Ist das eigentlich beim Mountainbiking durch die dicken Reifen und den niedrigen Luftdruck ohnehin nicht so kritisch ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (3. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt mir noch so ein. Ist ein Tisch vorhanden? Außerdem sollte vielleicht jeder einen Stuhl, Hocker etc. mitbringen, Juchu z.B. seinen Stubenhocker.  Im Stehen schläft man so schlecht.
> 
> Schraubär
> 
> Michael


 
Juchhu ist (und hat) kein(en) Stubenhocker. Juchhu hat nur Chefsessel.  

Erklärbär

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (3. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wie genau muss ich eigentlich mein Laufrad zentrieren ?
> 
> ...


 
Sag' mal, machst Du das so aus der Hand oder mit einem Zentrierständer? Mein einfacher Zentrierständer ist ohne Messuhren ausgestattet sondern nur mit freipositionierbaren Abstandhaltern. Ich kaspere solange rum, bis die Felge keine Schleifgeräusche mehr an den (ständig nachgeführten) Abstandhaltern verursacht. Die Toleranzen dürften sich dann im +/- 0,1 mm Bereich bewegen.

Was aber interessanter ist, sind nach dem Zentrieren keine Höhen- und Seitenschläge mehr erkennbar (innerhalb der selbst gewählten Toleranzgrenzen  ) und steht die Felge mittig über der Nabe sowie ist die Speichenspannung aller Speichen annäherend gleich (Klangprobe oder Speichentensiometer )?

So ein Laufrad kann bei den ersten Versuchen durchaus rundlaufen, aber das wahre Können liegt in der gleichmäßigen Speichenspannung nach einer Zentrierung.

Deswegen Tipp vom Erklärbär: Schon beim Kaufen der Felge auf fehlerfreien Rundlauf achten, d.h. einfach mal die Felge auf eine ebene Fläche legen (z.B. Tisch). Liegt die Felge nicht vollflächig auf, besser eine andere nehmen. Natürlich kann mann/frau diese Rundlaufungenauigkeiten 'wegzentrieren', aber meistens mit dem Nichtprofi-Ergebnis von unterschiedlicher Speichenspannung.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (3. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Mein persönlicher Spitzenwert liegt aktuell bei ungefähr 0,5 mm - 1,0 mm. Reicht das aus ?



Bei Scheibenbremsen sicher, bei deinen Cantis solltest du schon noch genauer werden.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe nun noch ein wenig nachzentriert und werde als nächstes einen Feldversuch starten. Wie ich gelesen habe, muss ich nach ein paar Betriebsstunden ohnehin nachzentrieren.

Vielen Dank für die Tips.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (3. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe nun noch ein wenig nachzentriert und werde als nächstes einen Feldversuch starten. Wie ich gelesen habe, muss ich nach ein paar Betriebsstunden ohnehin nachzentrieren.
> 
> ...


 
Eigentlich solltes Du nach einigen Betriebsstunden nicht nachzentrieren müssen, vorausgesetzt, Du hast während des Zentrierens die Speichen regelmäßig abgedrückt, damit sich dieselben setzen können. Bei gleichmäßiger Speichenspannung sollte dann eigentlich für viele Betriebsstunden Ruhe sein.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

es bleibt spannend. Das Rad läuft rund, aber mit dem Zentrieren ist in die Hose gegangen. Trotz maximaler Einstellung der Bremse fehlt ein Millimeter zur Glückseligkeit.

Aber ich bleibe am Ball !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## FranG (3. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich bleibe am Ball !!!
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Du schaffst es! Habe mich noch nie an den Laufradbau rangetraut. 
Schau auch vielleicht einmal hier: http://www.whizz-wheels.de/. 
Eigentlich sind die sehr "teuer", ist aber Handarbeit und nach 3 kaputten Hinterrädern lohnt es sich für mich - jetzt hält es. 
Wenn nicht schicke ich das LR hin und bekomme es repariert zurück.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. Februar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn wir uns mal einigen würden, wieviele Arbeitsplätze wir gleichzeitig einrichten, damit wir wissen, wieviele Montageständer wir brauchen?
> 
> Zumal nach wie vor ein drastischer Überschuss an Leer kräften vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...



Bei so wenigen Teilnehmern ist der Lerneffekt größer (zumindest für die, die noch nicht alles können  ) und wir sind vielleicht auch schneller fertig. 
Ich hätte dann auch nichts gegen eine längere Tour als geplant - ich habe mich an Tomburg-Maßstäbe gewöhnt.
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

Tomburger und Feierabendbiker sind zwei paar Schuhe. Ich als Feierabendbiker werde ich mich in diesem Leben nicht mehr an die Tomburger Maßstäbe anpassen können.

Das bitte ich bei der Tourplanung zu beachten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo Ihr Netten,  

ich denke, bei mir klappt es nicht mit Sonntag. Ich bin vor allem beruflich ziemlich eingespannt und muß Sonntag einige wichtige Sachen erledigen.
Schade, vor allem, da die Lektionen kostenlos sind.  
Falls es wider erwarten doch noch klappen sollte komme ich einfach vorbei.

Bis demnächst

Jürgen
 

und denkt immer dran

Ohne mich könntas schaffen.


----------



## juchhu (4. Februar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Netten,
> 
> ich denke, bei mir klappt es nicht mit Sonntag. Ich bin vor allem beruflich ziemlich eingespannt und muß Sonntag einige wichtige Sachen erledigen.
> Schade, vor allem, da die Lektionen kostenlos sind.
> ...


 
Kommt Ihr beide nicht ?! 

Schade! 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (5. Februar 2005)

Tach zusammen,

wird es gewünscht, dass ich morgen meinen Bikemontageständer mitbringe, d.h. sind mindestens 2 vorhanden?

Im Augenblick hängen meine Bikeüberreste dran.  

Kurze Info vom Veranstalter und ich bringe den Montageständer mit. Ab wann ist denn Einlaß?

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (5. Februar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wird es gewünscht, dass ich morgen meinen Bikemontageständer mitbringe, d.h. sind mindestens 2 vorhanden?
> 
> ...



Also ich bringe meinen Montageständer auf jeden Fall mit. Da sind meine Räder sehr sensibel. 
Mancher Filmproduzent wäre über 3 Ständer echt glücklich.  

Bisch morgen

Michael


----------



## juchhu (5. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bringe meinen Montageständer auf jeden Fall mit. Da sind meine Räder sehr sensibel.
> Mancher Filmproduzent wäre über 3 Ständer echt glücklich.
> 
> Bisch morgen
> ...


 
Gleichzeitig oder nacheinander ?  

Ok, ok. Nummer 1 wurde registriert.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (5. Februar 2005)

Guten Abend,

also ich habe geschafft, unsere Garage einigermassen für die morgige Veranstaltung auszuräumen. Für 7-8 Leute gibt es ordentlich Platz Innen und Aussen.

Einen Montageständer habe ich. Einige Werkzeuge auch. Es wäre gar nicht schlecht, wenn Michael und Martin ihr Werkzeug (es könnte spezifische Sachen dabei sein) mitbringen würden.

Ansonsten: Ab 09.00 Uhr gibt es im Haupthaus tolles Frühstück! Danach geht es los!

Um die Problematik mit dem Finden und Parken zu lösen, werde ich mein Auto ungefähr dort stellen, wo ihr Parken sollt. Ab dieser Stelle (vor dem weissen Tor) geht es links in Mahnert hinein (rechts bzw. gerade aus gehts zum Reitstall), unser Haus ist das erste Haus. Es gibt normalerweise genug Plätze da, wenn nicht wir haben neben dem Haus auch welche.

Ich bin jederzeit telefonisch zu erreichen.

Also bis morgen!

VG Mikkael


PS. Für das Chaos in unserem Gartenbereich entschuldige ich mich jetzt schon!


----------



## juchhu (5. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> also ich habe geschafft, unsere Garage einigermassen für die morgige Veranstaltung auszuräumen. Für 7-8 Leute gibt es ordentlich Platz Innen und Aussen.
> 
> ...


 
Montageständer Nr. 2  , d.h. ich bringe meinen  nicht mit.

Wie Werkzeu mitbringen? Ich dachte, ich kann morgen meinen defekten Schrotthaufen mitbringen, werde dann Restaurationsbereich versorgt und darf dann den Experten (quasi hinter Glas) im Servicebereich zusehen. Spätestens nach dem Mittagessen wäre es schön, wenn ich nach einer kurzen Einweisung und Darstellung der vorgenommenen Inspektionsarbeiten ein generalüberholtes Traumbike wieder mitnehmen könnte.

VG Martin


----------



## Vertexto (6. Februar 2005)

@Mikkael,
Danke ,für den ersten in meinen Augen gelungenen Bike Workshop   .
Großen Dank vor allen dingen an deine Frau die uns mit einem super Frühstück und später mit Tee und Kaffee versorgt hat.
Leider konnten nicht alle Themen abgehandelt werden,allso steht wohl der nächste Workshop ins Haus. Da einige Bike`s doch erhebliche Mängel hatten würde ich vorschlagen möglichst bald.
So, ich hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu sehr genervt bei unserem ersten Workshop, dann können wir ja einen neuen Termin für den nächsten machen.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## mikkael (6. Februar 2005)

@an alle die heute beim Workshop dabei waren

*Gerd* (@vertexto) & *Michael* (Onkel Sunday) & *Martin* (Jucchu)
Also ich möchte mich im Namen von allen Teilnehmern ganz herzlich bei Euch bedanken. Es war heute eine einzigartige *"Gerd-Michael-Show"* mit Guest-Star-Moderator *Tech-Juchhu* über die Technik, Wartung und Pflege (und Umwelt!! ). Nicht zu vergessen waren auch die super Tipps von *FranG*! 

Definitiv müssen wir ab sofort nicht mehr für jede Kleinigkeit zum Bike-Händler, und definitiv werden wir nicht mehr so viel Geld für "nix" ausgeben und vor allem wissen wir jetzt definitiv wann wir welche Wartung vornehmen müssen. 

*Hardy* und ich haben wir unseren kostenlosen Check-Up erhalten , beim *Bernds Fully* war die Lage leider etwas hoffnungslos! 

Federung, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Zentrierung, Einstellen der Disc-Brakes, V-Brakes, Kassette, etwas Pflege, Rohloff-Bikes, Tech-Talk am Frühstück. Rund um eine super Sache!

Ich hoffe die Verpflegung, der Service und die anschliessende Bike-Runde Euch gefallen haben und hoffe, sollten wir dies wiederholen, dass alle wieder dabei sind! 

Die Fotos poste ich spätestens morgen.

VG Mikkael
P.S: ..und der Gerd weiss jetzt wer unser *Jucchu* ist


----------



## juchhu (6. Februar 2005)

Tach zusammen,

gegen diese geballte Allmacht von Erfahrung und Wissen der Lehrherren Gerd und Michael war kein Ankommen. 

Onkel Juchhu wurde mit einer Statistenrolle abgefunden und gab sich mit einer bescheiden (aber untypischen  ) Souffleusenrolle zufrieden.

Das war auch gut so, denn der praktische Umgang hat schneller Ergebnisse gebracht als die akademische Herangehensweise. 

Hardy und Mikkael profitieren davon am meisten.  Hardy wird nach justiertem Lenkkopflagerspiel endlich auch dahinfahren können, wo hin er (!) will. Mikkael wird nach justierter Scheibenbremse keine Gegener mehr am Berg finden, wo bisher seine Hinterradscheibenbremse klar gegen ihn gearbeitet hat. Auch wurde der Rost aus Mikkaels Steuerkopflager weitesgehend vertrieben, allerdings mit der traurigen Diagnose "Tod durch Rost", d.h. hier ist schneller Austausch angesagt.
Bernd brachte sein Bike als reines Anschaufungsmaterial mit. Hier stimmten die Lehrmeister eindeutig auf "Tod durch Ausmusterung". Die SID-Gabel hatte ihre maximale Lebensdauer erreicht, das SID-Federbein ereilte das gleiche Schicksal und das Hinterrad schrie nach einer Generalüberholung. Nach Abwägung der voraussichtlichen Kosten empfahlen die Lehrmeister einen Neukauf.

Fazit:

Bei einem vorherigen (nicht durchgeführten) Blindtest hätten alle Beteiligten sehr schnell an den technischen Zuständen der Bikes erkennen können, ob es sich um selbst- (guter) oder fremd-(nicht so guter Zustand) gewartete Bikes handelt. Da die Biker, die bisher ihre Bikes haben fremdwarten lassen, erkannt haben, wie einfach die verschiedensten Wartungsarbeiten zu erledigen sind, kann dieser erster Workshop als voller Erfolg gewertet werden. 

Ein Dankeschön geht an die Biker, die Anschauungsmaterial und Verpflegungsmittel mitbrachten. Das größte Dankeschön geht allerdings an Mikkael und in erster Linie an seine Frau, die mit einem reichlich und liebvolle gedecktem Frühstücks- und Mittagstisch zum wesentlichen Gelingen dieses Workshops in einer interessanten und entspannnten Umgebung beigetragen hat.  

Wie heißt es bei E-Bucht: "Sehr gerne wieder "

VG Martin

PS:

URL für ein paar Fotos

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6211


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

mein Dank gilt in erster Linie der hervorragenden Gastfreundschaft, die wir bei Ulli und Mikkael genossen haben.

Unsere Wissenden haben uns leider den ganzen Tag nur schlechte Nachrichten übermittelt: in welchen schlechten Zustand unsere Bikes sind, wie schnell bestimmte Teile verschleissen, wie verschlissen schon einige Teile sind, das der nächste Weg der Weg zum Bikehändler sein sollte, um ein neues Bike zu kaufen   

Aber sie haben uns auch das Wissen und Zuversicht vermittelt, dass wir mit ein wenig technischen Verständnis, in der Lage sein sollten, 90% der Probleme selbst in den Griff zu bekommen.

Deshalb auch vielen Dank an unsere Wissenden. Es war sehr interessant. Insbesondere die Hintergrundinformationen haben mir geholfen, bestimmte Zusammenhänge zu verstehen.

Sollte es ein weiteres Treffen geben, bin ich natürlich wieder dabei. Auch stelle ich natürlich gerne mein Wohnzimmer zur Verfügung. Findet es dann wieder bei Mikkael statt, bringe ich zwei, drei Heizlüfter mit   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (6. Februar 2005)

Tja, wie versprochen, hier meine Bilder aus dem heutigen Workshop:








Weitere sind in meinem Album

VG Mikkael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @an alle die heute beim Workshop dabei waren
> 
> *Gerd* (@vertexto) & *Michael* (Onkel Sunday) & *Martin* (Jucchu)
> Also ich möchte mich im Namen von allen Teilnehmern ganz herzlich bei Euch bedanken. Es war heute eine einzigartige *"Gerd-Michael-Show"* mit Guest-Star-Moderator *Tech-Juchhu* über die Technik, Wartung und Pflege (und Umwelt!! ). Nicht zu vergessen waren auch die super Tipps von *FranG*!
> ...



@all
Vielen Dank auch von mir an:

Gastgeber Mikkael und seine Ehefrau (die 6 Biker klaglos ertragen hat) für die Gastfreundschaft und die perfekte Bewirtung

an die Professoren Michael und Gerd mit Co-Moderator Martin.

Selbstverständlich hatte ich auch einen Erkenntnisgewinn; dieser war leider etwas deprimierend: vor Beginn des Workshops dachte ich, ich hätte nur *ein* Schottrad; nachher wußte ich, daß ich* zwei * habe!

Trotzdem war es sehr lehrreich.  
Bernd


----------



## mikkael (8. Februar 2005)

Also, Uli und Mikkael sagen auch Dankeschön!

Erwartungsgemäß konnte ich es wieder nicht lassen und habe mich gestern mit  um mein Bike gekümmert. Ich habe die Bremse erfolgreich justiert, das Schaltwerk jetzt besser eingestellt und die Kurbeln richtig sauber gemacht, die wegen dem Dreck fast zusammengeschmolzen waren.

Es gab hin und wieder Schwierigkeiten, da ich bike-werkzeugmässig eher dürftig ausgestattet bin, aber im Grossen und Ganzen ist die Pflege gut gelungen.

Habe zwei naive Fragen:
1. Züge: Überhaupt fetten? Wenn ja, was für Fett?
2. Kratzer und Beschädigungen auf der Lackierung. Was kann man hier machen? Provisorisch? oder besser ....  

Das mit dem Steuersatz-Lager, ist nach Informationen meines Bike-Händlers Stauersatz-spezifisch und nicht einzeln zu haben! Er fragt nach der Garantie-geschichte, war aber zuversichtlich, dass es schwer sein werde.

Also, die kalten Stunden vom Sonntag zeigen Wirkung! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (8. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Uli und Mikkael sagen auch Dankeschön!
> 
> Erwartungsgemäß konnte ich es wieder nicht lassen und habe mich gestern mit  um mein Bike gekümmert. Ich habe die Bremse erfolgreich justiert, das Schaltwerk jetzt besser eingestellt und die Kurbeln richtig sauber gemacht, die wegen dem Dreck fast zusammengeschmolzen waren.
> 
> ...


 
Zu 1.: Glaubensfrage! Wenn verschlissen bzw. schwergängig, dann tauschen. Frank empfahl einfache Züge, aber häufigeres Tauschen. Mit hochwertigen Zügen habe ich keine Erfahrung. Gerd empfahl XTR. Ich selber habe bisher einmal die Züge entfernt, die Hüllen gereinigt, die Züge dünn (! zwischengefetteten Fingern durchziehen) mit normalem Walz- und Lagerfett behandelt.

Zu 2.: Das bleibt leider nicht aus. Bei Aluteilen ist es in erster Linie eine Frage der Optik. Das Aluminiumoxid ein hervorragender Rostschutz für Alu ist, bedarf es eigentlich keiner weiteren Behandlung. Allerdings könnte an exponierten Stellen (Unterrohr, Hinterradschwingen) Schlagschutzfoilien durchaus sinnvoll sein. Die Folie erhältst Du in Kfz-Zubehör-Betrieben (ATU etc.).

Zum Steuersatz: Da bin ich wirklich mal sehr gespannt, ob Du dies auf Garantie ersetzt bekommen wirst.

Mein Bike besitzt nun ein neues Innenlager, Kurbeln und Pedalen. Die XT-03 Kurbeln mit den FreerideLightPedalen sehen absolut klasse aus.   Heute abend kommt das Hinterrad mit neuer Kassetteund neuem Schaltwerk dran. War heute bei meinem Händler meines Vertrauens. Seiner Meinung nach müßte eine Big Betty (2,4") in die Hinterradschwinge reinpassen.  
AB 2,5" ist dann aber Schluß mit lustig, außer ich möchte meinen Umwerfer als Stollenstyler benutzen.  

Dann konnte ich nicht widerstehen und hab' meinen Händler mit einer Preisrecherche für eine Marzocchi MX PRO ETA 100 und DT-SWISS SSD 210 L beauftragt. Jetzt muss er nur noch an meinen Wunschpreis nahe herankommen, dann gibt's 'ne Order.

VG Martin

PS:

An meinen Umbau bin ich akademisch herangegangen.  Da die Arbeiten Basics sind, habe ich eine kleine Fotostory zu den einzelnen Arbeiten gemacht. Zugegebenermaßen hat das Fotografieren ungefähr doppelt solange gedauert wie die eigentlichen Schrauberarbeiten. Sobald die Texte fertig sind, gibt's auch für bisher Unbedarfte eine Montageanleitung ala juchhu (Schraubst Du noch, oder fährst Du schon?! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (8. Februar 2005)

Tag, ihr lieben Jungen 

liest sich ja super, euer Thread. Hätte ich nicht an diesem Wochenende familiäre Verpflichtungen gehabt, ich wäre glatt auch noch erschienen, um mir von euch Tipps zur Bikepflege/Tuning zu holen.

Doch erstmal das hier: Bei der Autofahrt ans andere Ende der Repulik durchquerte ich Rheinland/Pfalz, Hessen Thüringen und Sachsen. Insbesondere der Thüringer Wald hat sich mir als eindrucksvolles Bikerevier eingebrannt. So nach dem Motto: "Da musste mal mit dem Bike hin". Nur falls den einen oder anderen die Reviermüdigkeit packt...

Zwei, drei kleine Fragen an die kundigen Schrauber im Thread.

1. ist mir aufgefallen, als ich ein Foto von Hardys Bike sah...

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/97512/size/big/sort/1/cat/6221

...dieser doch recht stark gekröpfte Lenker könnte vielleicht ein Problem von mir lösen. Auch ich fahre ein Cube LTD-HT. Ich kommen mit der Geometrie insofern nicht klar, als ich bei längeren Passagen bergab gewisse Nackenprobleme bekomme. Die Haltung scheint mir doch sehr stark gestreckt, was beim Uphill von Vorteil ist, beim Downhill dazu führt, dass ich den Kopf sehr stark in den Nacken nehmen muss. Könne ein derartiger Lenker daran was ändern oder wäre es eher das mittel der Wahl, einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren oder mit Spacern zu operieren? Ist nicht ein einmal abgelängtes Lenkerrohr das Limit aller Spacerarbeit?

2. Hat von Euch jemand so einen Schutz für die Kettenstrebe? Muss man das haben? Die ersten Riefen in meiner habe ich bereits entdeckt. Was ist denn da das Produkt der Wahl?

3. Habe heute ein billiges Rahmenset bei h&s gesehen...

http://www.bike-discount.de/www/shop.asp?uin=2013047003&nav=Artikeldirect&ArtikelID=8755

Ich überlege jetzt, diesen Rahmen mit den Teilen aus meinem alten Hardtail zusammen zu bauen um auf diese Art unter anderem mehr über Biketechnik zu lernen. Zu dem Preis von 299 kommt dann noch einmal Werkzeug für rund 100 Euro und ca. 250 Eur, die ich beim Verkauf meines alten HT noch erlösen könnte. Wirtschaftlich ist das nicht unbedingt. Was meint ihr? Bin eigentlich technisch nicht ganz ungeschickt aber bin halt kein Bike-Mech... Kriegt man sowas auf Basis des Rahmensatzes hin?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Februar 2005)

@goldfisch
ich habe noch einen kurzen vorbau hier rumfliegen. bei interesse kurze info. und gib mal ein paar details zu dem bike was du eventuell verkaufen möchtest.


----------



## Goldfisch (9. Februar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @goldfisch
> ich habe noch einen kurzen vorbau hier rumfliegen. bei interesse kurze info. und gib mal ein paar details zu dem bike was du eventuell verkaufen möchtest.



Hallo MTB-Kao,

ja, an deinem kurzen Vorbau habe ich Interesse. Ich komme diesbezüglich mal per PM auf dich zu.

Zum Bike, dass ich noch zu verkaufen habe, schreibe ich im Folgenden mal was Öffentliches - vielleicht sucht ja von den Mitlesern jemand ein schönes Einsteigerbike für Göttergattin o.ä.

MTB Lakes CLX (Handelsmarke vom Zweirad Feld):

Hardtail, Kinesis Alu, Deore-Ausstattung, blau, RH 20-Zoll (ca. 51 cm)) mit geringer Laufleistung (1.200 km) im guten aber gebrauchten Zustand.

Anschauen und Probefahrt natürlich jederzeit möglich (Bad Honnef).

Neupreis: 499 EUR (UVP 799 EUR)
Festpreis: 249,50 EUR 

Bei Interesse, bitte alles weitere per PM.


----------

